# Death on the Eagle - Denver Post



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Ugh. Sounds like Rodeo rapid. I've been watching that one develop lately and it can truly look terrifying at times. Other times, looks very straight-forward.

Very sad to hear it showed its ugly side.


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

Sad stuff, also looking for more info, positive vibes to all involved.


----------



## billie (Jun 26, 2011)

*Sad day*

I am sorry to say that we know every detail of this incident. If you knew him please feel free to contact us if any details are needed for closure. My heart goes out to anyone who knew this boater our thoughts will be with you for a very long time!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss and my condolences to you and his family


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

What can be learned from the incident?


----------



## billie (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you. We were not boating with these guys. We are the party that found him and got him to river bank! A huge thank you goes out Migel who was able to understand 911 and call and to Tim Dooley with the Eagle County Sheriff and to all the responders on site. Tim Dooley has our information if close friends or family would like to contact us directly.


----------



## billie (Jun 26, 2011)

He was fully geared. Helmet, wet suit, everything he needed! We didnt see the boat flip we still are questioning the details of what happened before we got him. Be safe out there and stay out of anything that you are not 100% comfortable with.


----------



## sharon12 (Jun 26, 2011)

This is my son's best friend and roommate. My son was with him. I would love to contact you directly.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

Click on his name you can send him a email.


----------



## david23 (Oct 24, 2003)

I understand your interest in keeping personal matters private. It is not my intention to be insensitive. 

It is in the interest of the entire boating community to understand what happened and what could have prevented this tragedy. It someone who was there or knows what happened could post their version of the story and what was learned from it, it would be a benefit to everyone.


----------



## jirwindisc (Jul 16, 2010)

We ran rodeo rapid also, accidentally, at 6pm yesterday. It was a very big hole, but a flusher. We had 2 duckies (young adults ahead of us), and our 14' rear oar frame. Both duckies swam, and we dumptrucked and then played chase. Very scary situation and my condolences go out to the family. We feel very fortunate, and won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Let it go.*

David23, back it down a little bit.

We never ask for people to pour out the hearts. You can guess what happened. Young and healthy people only go down for a few reasons. If they want to share they can, but we really don't need any more answers. We know what the outcome was and where it was, the rest can be determined later.


----------



## kerry edwards (Apr 24, 2009)

Any info should go to Charlie Walbridge who compiles information on river safety for the River Safety Newsletter. He posted here a few weeks ago asking people to send info to him.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

bummer losing a boater


----------



## ccwalbridge (Jun 4, 2005)

*Kayaker who died on Eagle River identified as John Novak, 31, of Minturn*

RealVail News and Community Content Feed 
By RealVail
Real Vail – June 26, 2011 

A kayaker who died on the Eagle River Saturday afternoon near the Eagle County Fairgrounds was identified Sunday as 31-year-old John Novak of Minturn, according to Eagle County Coroner Kara Bettis.

Novak was on a private, non-commercial river trip on the Eagle River with two friends, according to police. He was wearing a life preserver and helmet at the time of his death. 

The cause of death will not be known until an autopsy is completed later this week, Bettis said.

Agencies assisting in the recovery of Novak included the Eagle County Sheriff’s Office, Vail Mountain Rescue, Greater Eagle Fire Protection District, Gypsum Fire Protection District and the Western Eagle County Ambulance District. 

The Eagle County Sheriff’s Office is urging everyone to use extra caution in and around the valley’s waterways as this is the time of year when rivers and streams are running high and fast, especially given last winter's record snowpack.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Do we know yet if there was a specific hazard that caused/contributed to this that we need to be aware of besides the rapid itself?


----------

